# Need help with my orion XTR 450



## AmpFan (Jan 19, 2021)

Hi，I got my orion xtr 450 by chance，but it seems set to hi pass，any one can kindly give me a pic how to set the amp to full range？Thank u！


----------



## glockcoma (Dec 22, 2015)

Not sure if this helps. 
Here’s a link for the online manual. 









ORION XTREME XTR 475 INSTALLATION MANUAL Pdf Download


View and Download Orion XTREME XTR 475 installation manual online. XTREME Series 4-channel power amplifier. XTREME XTR 475 amplifier pdf manual download. Also for: Xtreme xtr 450.




www.manualslib.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AmpFan (Jan 19, 2021)

glockcoma said:


> Not sure if this helps.
> Here’s a link for the online manual.
> 
> 
> ...


thank u，the picture on the manual is somehow hard to understand～


----------



## 4SixtyTwoFairlane (Feb 21, 2021)

You will need to change out the x over modules for all pass modules. Looks like you have x over modules. Look at that manual again. I had to print mine out to figure it out.


----------

